# Do you keep expired crafting material?



## Ras (Mar 1, 2018)

I have tons of candy canes, countdown charms, snowflakes, crystals, and event flower seeds. I guess I've kept them to make it easier when those events come around again, but the fact that I have a surplus kind of means it's easy to get a hold of that stuff. So, do you keep them, too, or do you sell them?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Mar 1, 2018)

I sell them but I’m not even sure why. I guess it’s just for tidiness. If the events repeat I will feel annoyed at myself.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 1, 2018)

Only reason I still have them is because I'm too lazy to bother selling them xD


----------



## Merol14 (Mar 1, 2018)

It's another way to have money "saved". Like treasure bunds or so, that you can sell anytime you need money.


----------



## Charmed (Mar 1, 2018)

I still keep them just in case the same events will be held again in the future, although I doubt that the game will stay relevant for that long. If the same events happen again, I will be able to save time from collecting materials to craft items. I think there will be new items to craft from those repeated events as well.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Mar 1, 2018)

I keep them because hope springs eternal.

But I grumble because, like Angel-Rae, I prefer my inventory tidy.


----------



## Livvy (Mar 2, 2018)

I sell them, because they're easy to get if the event comes around again. haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 2, 2018)

I sell them all off. I usually finish with a lot of extras, so I don't think if the events repeat that I'll have a problem doing the same once again, so really no need to keep them for the off chance of having a "head start" on a future event. Plus I like having the money so I can continue to upgrade my RV! =D


----------



## Ras (Mar 2, 2018)

I may keep the more exotic flowers, but I'll probably sell the other stuff. It's just so easy to get. Now that I'm done with Leif Phase 1, I have too many of the white flower seeds!


----------



## boring (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't bother keeping them because even if the theme came back, id already have all the items from it . I just sell them (and i did the same for the last flower event too)


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm a hoarder so I still have everything 'just in case'.  If the event does repeat but it's the same items then I'll sell them


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh dude, I didn?t even know you could sell them


----------



## Gruntilda (Mar 3, 2018)

I have saved 200 of each kind just in case they come back (gives me a little "headstart" if they do but doesn't make the event way too easy) and sold the rest.  I actually like looking at the icons when I go through my building materials as it reminds me of how fun the event was!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 3, 2018)

I have a bunch saved because I'm pretty sure the events will repeat, but I have sold off some when I was in need of bells because I've done fairly well with the events. I have collected all event furniture up to this point, so if I play these events again it will only be for duplicate items. I think the only event currency I don't have any extra of is shards. I ended up making a lot of crystals and crystal trees because I liked them so much. I think if the events do repeat, the most useful items will be the seeds because you will be able to get started straight away with planting the seasonal flowers.

EDIT
CORRECTION! I do have a few shards (not many), but I don't have any snowflakes because I went a bit crazy and crafted a ton of crowns and dresses from that event to dress my campers in lol.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Mar 3, 2018)

I keep them all because I'm an obsessive hoarder in games(and sometimes real life tbh). If they become available again later on, I'll at least have a head-start


----------



## SpookyMemes (Mar 3, 2018)

I keep them. Mainly because I didn't know you can sell them but now I'm keeping them just in case I need them again lol


----------

